# The All Mighty Evod



## RoSsIkId (30/7/14)

Good day ladies and gents

So the capetonians kept on telling me what a mighty vape the evod tanks could be. Some only using evod to vape the all yummy HHV juice. Since I got my HHV I only want the best for them. So I caved in after the mockery of the EVOD.

Went to vape club and at 1st bought only 1 evod2 with the 1.2ohm coils. Got home, washed it and replaced the 1.5ohm with a 1.2ohm coil and filled with some heavenly t.

1st I must say sorry to the capetonians, vaping started in the windy city and I could never understand why the flat mountain was always coverd in mist. This EVOD really is all mighty, hooked on the mvp or cana it performs like a beast and my russian will never enjoy hhv in its tank again. Bought another evod2.

On a last note I will be buyin a naughty mini later this month. I have learned not to argue with the capetonians

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RIEFY (30/7/14)

lol we do no lies

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (30/7/14)

The things you gotta do to play with the cool kids


----------



## shabbar (30/7/14)

the evods got me off the stinkies !!!


----------



## shabbar (30/7/14)

1 year down they still good as new


----------



## Eti1 (30/7/14)

Evod all the way!


----------



## Nightfearz (30/7/14)

Whenever I get guys started on the ecig path, I buy evod for them. standard starter kit is 1 itaste vv, 2 evod heads, spre coild and juice... have not had comebacks yet...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Matuka (30/7/14)

Agreed. EVODS are the best bit of affordable kit on the market. I still don't know if I prefer my EVOD 1's or 2's, they are both pretty awesome! I certainly prefer them to my MPT3. When it is behaving, the Vivi Nova is also a great tank.


----------



## Cat (30/7/14)

That just told me to stick to my EVODs. And not try Mini Protank or Vivi Novas whatever.


----------



## Nightfearz (30/7/14)

Cat said:


> That just told me to stick to my EVODs. And not try Mini Protank or Vivi Novas whatever.


If you are happy to just use the evod, then by all means. Im not saying to not try other stuff, by at the moment i use a nautilus on the svd and old faithfull evod on the segelei. 
Another thing also. My other all day vape is totally wicked black magic. classic flavour, but it just does not taste the same in anything other than the evod. I just came to love the taste in the evod so i stick with it.


----------



## Matuka (30/7/14)

The new Nautilus Mini is getting some rave reviews and I can feel my credit card twitching...


----------



## RoSsIkId (30/7/14)

Too late, I bought one a few min ago


----------



## Cat (30/7/14)

@Nightfearz , i'm also using an iClear X.I, since Friday/Thursday. So far, so good. i don't know if i'll use the Protank Mega again.
Nautilus i won't try, i don't like the bulbous top cap and the Aspire clearos that look similar to the EVOD have cheap/stamped knurling - put me off trying them long ago.


----------



## Nightfearz (30/7/14)

Cat said:


> @Nightfearz , i'm also using an iClear X.I, since Friday/Thursday. So far, so good. i don't know if i'll use the Protank Mega again.
> Nautilus i won't try, i don't like the bulbous top cap and the Aspire clearos that look similar to the EVOD have cheap/stamped knurling - put me off trying them long ago.


you dont like the bulbous nauti, but you use iclear x.1? In shape they look much the same to me, haven't used one though. An old favourite of mine was the CE5, but im over that now.


----------



## 360twin (30/7/14)

I too started on an EVOD kit and still have them. Have used them to get 2 mates off the stinkies, and they work well. My only concern is that they're plastic - not too sure what sort of noxious chemicals they might emit when heated (BPA?). The only reason I changed to glass (that and the _always-got-to-get-new-hardware_ bug).


----------



## RoSsIkId (31/7/14)

Evod 2 is stainless steel


----------



## 360twin (31/7/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> Evod 2 is stainless steel


 
Not having actually seen one, I've read that the clear section is still plastic (the EVOD Glass is something different). I honestly don't know if this really is any cause for concern, as it may never reach the temperature required to degrade the plastic.

Another issue is the cost - with a bit of searching a mPT3 can be had for a similar price to the EVOD 2, and this has the added advantage of being able to be completely disassembled for proper cleaning. Also, with a 1.5 ohm coil on standard EVOD battery, you get a regulated 9W of power - I tend to still use my EVOD batteries for this reason (and being silver, they look awesome together )


----------



## RoSsIkId (31/7/14)

Diffrent strokes for diffrent okes. The mpt3 is to airy for me. Evod2 coils fit im mpt3 and will even go as low as 1.2ohm coils. I see on packet they even got sub ohm coils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (31/7/14)

I would give a big thumbs up for a evod as a starter kit. it got me off the smokes,cheap and it works.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Matuka (1/8/14)

Agreed, as a cheap starter kit I haven't found anything to beat it yet.


----------



## Cat (7/9/14)

Cat said:


> @Nightfearz , i'm also using an iClear X.I, since Friday/Thursday. So far, so good. i don't know if i'll use the Protank Mega again.
> Nautilus i won't try, i don't like the bulbous top cap and the Aspire clearos that look similar to the EVOD have cheap/stamped knurling - put me off trying them long ago.


 


Nightfearz said:


> you dont like the bulbous nauti, but you use iclear x.1? In shape they look much the same to me, haven't used one though.


 
nope, the iclear X.I is cylindrical, like the mpt3; the caps are straight, not domed. The Nautilus - if i'm thinking of the same one - has the top cap looking like the onion dome on a Russian church. And the unnecessary knurling - i don't mind that it's knurled, but they could do it properly, not stamped in roughly, and some of them have it misaligned - the rows of the knurling not parallel to the top and bottom of the base.


----------



## richecc (20/2/15)

Hey ... my first post ...Mebbe Should start a thread … been vaping for years … I was given an EVOD atty by my supplier a year or so ago – was not convinced – I use a Vision eGo Clearomiser V3 – love it … only seem to be able to get from China (when they have stock – seems veeery popular) – none of the SA suppliers seem to have it (although I have seen some bad clones) … I really like the clear (although plastic) juice container … anyway I will dig out the EVOD and clean it up and give it a toke again… mebbe even order a new one.


----------



## Silver (20/2/15)

RoSsIkId said:


> Good day ladies and gents
> 
> So the capetonians kept on telling me what a mighty vape the evod tanks could be. Some only using evod to vape the all yummy HHV juice. Since I got my HHV I only want the best for them. So I caved in after the mockery of the EVOD.
> 
> ...



Great thread @RoSsIkId 

I agree with you. The "Capetonians" also got me hooked on the Evod - but in my case it was the even humbler yet just as mighty Evod1!

More than a year of vaping and lots of devices later, I will just leave this picture here 







The Evod1 powered by the MVP2 still features permanently in my daily vape routine. I usually vape it first thing in the morning and late at night when I need a calmer vape. It also makes an excellent travel companion.

What I like about the Evod1 is it's simplicity, reliability, draw tightness, flavour, plastic drip tip and the shape of the drip tip. 

I put 18mg in it and add some menthol concentrate drops. Such a lovely vape for me with the fruitier juices.


----------



## zadiac (20/2/15)

I'm in a way sad that I never experienced all those older vape gear and stuff like the Evod1, etc.
I went from a greensmoke cig-a-like straight to kayfun and nemesis. then just after that to drippers, and the "gogga" bit me. Straight down hill from there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

